# Mit JFileChooser Netzwerzugriff?



## bernd (1. Okt 2004)

Ich verwende in meinem Prog. einen JFileChooser, allerdings zeigt der mir nur Ordner und Dateien
der lokelen Festplatte an.
Wie kann man das denn hinbiegen dass er auch Ordner und Dateien anzeigt die im lokalem Netzwerk liegen?
 ???:L


----------



## bernd (6. Okt 2004)

Hat keiner ne Idee? :-(


----------



## AlArenal (6. Okt 2004)

m.E. zunächstmal gar nicht, es sei denn du mountest die Netzwerkfreigaben zuvor als Laufwerke.

Ansonsten müsstest du den FileChooser unter der Haube komplett umstricken und ihm beibringen SMB-Netzwerke zu durchsuchen. Hierbei sollte dir http://jcifs.samba.org/ behilflich sein können.


----------



## bernd (6. Okt 2004)

Danke, das ist ja schon mal ein Wink in die Richtung!


----------



## Moin (20. Okt 2004)

Ich weiß nicht (meine Antwort kann total falsch sein!) Beni hat man ein JTree-Tutorial hier gepostet mit dem man, ich denke du verwendest Windows, auch in den Netzwerkordner gehen kann...
Schauh einfach mal unter der Suche nach nem JTree von Beni.


----------

